# Jacobson "snoburst" dribbles fuel when running



## dghoff (Jan 15, 2005)

Help-have a jacobsen snoburst snowblower that dribbles fuel from the primer button after it starts. Seems to run fine but I have no idea what the cause is. Is there a one way valve in the fuel line? I've taken the carb apart and it's clean and appears to be fine. What have I overlooked? Please-anyone???


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

try the primer bulb itself. put a new one in it is most likely cracked or pierced somewhere


----------



## dghoff (Jan 15, 2005)

Well the fuel is leaking from the primer bulb's vent hole-it does not appear to have any kind of one way valve in it. I 've removed it (the bulb), taken it apart, examined it and reassembled it-no help. Also I've found that it passes air both ways-sucking and blowing-which is consistent with another primer bulb from another snowblower I have...I'm still stumped.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

huh weird, oh and yeah i've got ones with primers and they have no vent hole so i would check to make sure its all clean, all the passageways and such.


----------



## cilynx (Mar 4, 2007)

*carb Overhaul*

Just because I got here really quick on Google while looking for a way to overhaul my Sno-burst, I'm dropping a link to my solution:

Jacobsen Sno-burst Carburetor Overhaul ...

Cheers --


----------

